# Juste un regret de Windows depuis que je suis sur MacOS



## denisb88 (29 Décembre 2008)

Existerait-il un logiciel qui permette (comme dans Windows) de redimensionner une fenêtre dans MACOS mais depuis n'importe quel côté de la fenêtre (et non sur le coin inférieur droit) ?

C'est vraiment pour l'instant le seul regret que je formulerais par rapport à WinDaube.


----------



## denisb88 (30 Décembre 2008)

Bon, apparemment, il n'y a que moi que cela gène.
Tant pis, je ferai sans.

Merci aux 66 lecteurs du message.


----------



## divoli (31 Décembre 2008)

Salut,


Tu ne peux pas avoir une fenêtre en plein écran, comme sur Windows. C'est une question souvent posée. Bien sûr, il y a des applications que l'on peut passer en plein écran, par exemple avec QuickTime ou Lecteur DVD...

Tu peux optimiser la taille de la fenêtre en cliquant sur le petit rond vert en haut à gauche. Mais il n'y a pas de logiciel, à ma connaissance, qui rajoute un onglet de redimensionnement sur chaque coin de l'écran.


----------



## bompi (31 Décembre 2008)

La question n'est pas celle-là mais celle du redimensionnement manuel de la fenêtre : sur Mac OS X, cela ne se fait qu'à partir du coin inférieur droit. C'est une curieuse restriction mais on s'habitue (facilement) aux simplifications imposées par Apple par rapport aux habitudes _autres_ (avec les environnements graphiques sous UNIX, on a des fonctionnalités équivalentes à Ouinedoze).

Il existe un logiciel pour faire vaguement ce que tu souhaites, mais je ne me souviens plus son nom : je vais chercher [en fait il permet de déplacer, redimensionner directement avec les mouvements de la souris, quelle que soit la position du pointeur].


----------



## Denauw88 (31 Décembre 2008)

Etant passé de Windows sur Mac en février dernier, je reconnais que la dimension des fenêtres est le seul point noir de Mac OS. Ce n'est évidement qu'un détail, mais bon à la longue chaque fois redimensionner la fenêtre finder, mail, safari, iTunes etc pour qu'elles aient la même taille, ça devient pénible. Enfin si quelqu'un trouve un soft ou n'importe quel moyen d'avoir des fenêtres de mêmes dimensions ou du moins qui ne changent plus de taille au grès de leur humeur.

Merci d'avance!


----------



## bompi (31 Décembre 2008)

Un logiciel pour redimensionner depuis le clavier.
Un logiciel pour redimensionner avec la souris depuis un peu n'importe où.

Reste que, en fin de compte, on s'y fait plutôt bien, à cette limitation.


----------



## denisb88 (31 Décembre 2008)

Merci pour toutes ces réponses


----------



## JulienCmoi (1 Janvier 2009)

Merci bompi ! Je trouve aussi la gestion des fenêtres à chier sur OSX !


----------



## plo0m (1 Janvier 2009)

Moi j'aime beaucoup l'absence de rebord sur les fenetres, à droite à gauche et en bas. Je trouve ça net, léger et tres classe. J'me suis totalement habitué au coin pour redimensionner. Et le plein écran m'a manqué 10 minutes. Sur un 24 pouces, il ne me manque plus jamais, au contraire.

Comment peut on se plaindre de la gestion des fenetres sur OSX (surtout par rapport à windows et sa barre de tache et sa cascade ) quand on a à sa disposition pour les gérer:

1. Exposé!!!!
2. Spaces!!!
3. Think, un petit freeware assez dément, qui permet en un tournemain d'assombrir tout l'écran sauf la fenêtre sur laquelle on travaille. Totalement paramétrable, super ergonomique.

Vraiment, comprends pas. Et pourtant j'ai fait 15 ans de windows et 1 mois d'OSX.


----------



## bompi (1 Janvier 2009)

Je suis de ton avis, clairement.


----------



## nemo77 (1 Janvier 2009)

je ne connaissais pas think tres bon freeware merçi plo0m


----------



## Pascal_TTH (2 Janvier 2009)

plo0m a dit:


> Moi j'aime beaucoup l'absence de rebord sur les fenetres, à droite à gauche et en bas. Je trouve ça net, léger et tres classe. J'me suis totalement habitué au coin pour redimensionner. Et le plein écran m'a manqué 10 minutes. Sur un 24 pouces, il ne me manque plus jamais, au contraire.
> 
> Comment peut on se plaindre de la gestion des fenetres sur OSX (surtout par rapport à windows et sa barre de tache et sa cascade ) quand on a à sa disposition pour les gérer:
> 
> ...



Je suis bien d'accord. Au début, ça me manquait un peu de ne pas pouvoir changer facilement la taille des fenêtres à la main. Maintenant, un coup de bouton vert et c'est réglé !  J'adore aussi les fenêtres sans bords. Je pensais avoir du mal avec seulement 1440x900 sur mon MBP mais ça me va très bien (mes portables 15" sont en 1680x1050 ou 1920x1200). Exposé et Spaces ont fait le reste !  :love:


----------



## frankypop (19 Janvier 2009)

Dans un contexte d'appli orientées Mac, oui... Dans la pratique non, et pourtant je suis Mac'addict, mais je suis d'accord avec ceux qui pensent que c'est une faiblesse d'OS X :

Ca ne marche pas avec les applications qui demandent du multifenêtres (Home-studios, modélisation 3D, même Photoshop ou illustrator dès qu'on leur rentre un peu dans les tripes), même avec un 24''. Et je ne parle même pas des applications développées pour Windows et mal adaptées à OS X sur ce sujet notamment.

Je sais que ça vient des applis mais le résultat est le même : dans ce cas il faut des utilitaires supplémentaires pour que le bouton vert serve enfin à quelque chose et que le Dock veuille bien nous laisser utiliser la surface inférieures de l'écran. Sur ces derniers point j'utilise PresentYourApps, qui permet d'utiliser tous les pixels disponibles quand on le souhaite, pas mal.

http://www.eternalstorms.at/utilities/presentyourapps/index.html

Quand aux fenêtre sans bord c'est vrai que c'est top mais elles pourraient AUSSI avoir une bordure redimensionnable.


----------



## Denauw88 (14 Juin 2009)

Ben je reste quand même un peu perplexe... Perso j'ai un macbook 13' et tout ce que je demande c'est que les fenêtres reste de la même taille (safari et finder) or de temps en temps sans savoir réellement pourquoi elles changent de taille, et je peux à la main les reparametrer...

Le bouton vert utile peut-être mais si t'as un grand écran alors, car sur un 13' il change pas beaucoup la taille par rapport à la taille de départ.

Sinon évidemment que la gestion est mieux que sous windows, que Exposé je peux plus m'en passer et que Space est assez sympa quand on a trop de fenêtres ouvertes.


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Juin 2009)

Denauw88 a dit:


> Ben je reste quand même un peu perplexe... Perso j'ai un macbook 13' et tout ce que je demande c'est que les fenêtres reste de la même taille (safari et finder) or de temps en temps sans savoir réellement pourquoi elles changent de taille, et je peux à la main les reparametrer...
> 
> Le bouton vert utile peut-être mais si t'as un grand écran alors, car sur un 13' il change pas beaucoup la taille par rapport à la taille de départ.
> 
> Sinon évidemment que la gestion est mieux que sous windows, que Exposé je peux plus m'en passer et que Space est assez sympa quand on a trop de fenêtres ouvertes.


Toute nouvelle fenêtre adapte sa taille à son contenu dans la mesure du possible, c'est une donne d'OSX


----------



## frankypop (15 Juin 2009)

Ben non !!! mais c'est une idée à soumettre...

(A moins que mon finder soit malade ou que j'ai cliqué sur un truc qui fallait pas, la navigation avec affichage icône ne redimensionne absolument pas les fenêtres... bouton vert à chaque ouverture obligatoire si par malheur le nombre ou la disposition des icônes varient de trop...)


----------



## Jerem05 (22 Juin 2009)

Je suis passé aussi de windows à mac os x depuis peu, je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de mettre le bouton de fermeture (et d'agrandissement et de réduction) à droite comme avec windows ?

merci d'avance de votre réponse


----------



## kisco (22 Juin 2009)

Jerem05 a dit:


> Je suis passé aussi de windows à mac os x depuis peu, je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de mettre le bouton de fermeture (et d'agrandissement et de réduction) à droite comme avec windows ?
> 
> merci d'avance de votre réponse


il ne me semble pas (attendons d'autres avis), mais ne t'inquiète pas, cela deviendra vite un réflexe d'aller en haut à gauche 

Et il y a bien sûr les raccourcis clavier pour fermer (pomme-w) et quitter (pomme-q) qui sont très utiles.


----------



## bompi (22 Juin 2009)

Non. L'environnement graphique est très peu malléable.


----------



## Fìx (22 Juin 2009)

kisco a dit:


> il ne me semble pas (attendons d'autres avis), mais ne t'inquiète pas, cela deviendra vite un réflexe d'aller en haut à gauche
> 
> Et il y a bien sûr les raccourcis clavier pour fermer (pomme-w) et quitter (pomme-q) qui sont très utiles.



J'refléchissais à lui proposer un système de jeu de miroirs... mais j'crois que finalement ta solution reste la plus simple... 

Nan sans dec' Jerem05, y'a vraiment beaucoup d'autres changements quand on switch.... et si c'est seulement celui-ci qui te pose problème... tu devrais vite t'en accommoder!^^


----------



## Jerem05 (22 Juin 2009)

merci quand même pour vos réponses


----------



## Shinwa (23 Juin 2009)

certes j'ai fait un peu comme vous au départ, naviguer en plein écrans me manquai. puis je me suis habituer. J'ai commencé à ranger mes fenêtres en space puis j'ai trouvé que voir  le fond de mon écran était tout aussi agréable.

Puis je ne sais plus dans quel aricle ou topic de se forum il est écrit

*Un passage sous mac va vous faire changer vos habitudes !​*
Il faut d'abord s'y résoudre


----------



## frankypop (24 Juin 2009)

bof c'est pas non plus la révolution, Microsoft a tellement pompé Apple (et vice versa dans les très rares cas d'inovation Windows) que c'est presque kif kif :

Je me servais déjà des deux OS il y a dix ans et là oui les habitudes étaient certes différentes parcequ'un tracteur et un coupé sport ça se conduit pas pareil et en plus ça sert pas à la même chose.

Mais maintenant les différences d'usage sont quand même pas énormes et il est vrai que d'essayer d'enrichir OS X des quelques 5% de trucs intéressants sous Windows n'est pas idiot.


----------

